# Toro 518 power clear float bowl gasket?



## kbell (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey guys, I need a new bowl gasket for this carb and all I find is complete carb kits! My carb is good but could use a new bowl gasket. Any ideas would be great! Model # 38473, Eng# 121-4228.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

kbell said:


> could use a new bowl gasket


Any small engine shops nearby? You could drop in with it in hand and see if they can match it up. While it may not be new they may have one to fit in good/better condition than the one you're holding.
Looking at Jack's website, the kit is reasonably priced at $20 (Toro 1279194). Nice thing about the kit is knowing you have a new float, needle and some gaskets on the shelf if ever needed.


----------



## kbell (Mar 17, 2013)

sledman8002002 said:


> Any small engine shops nearby? You could drop in with it in hand and see if they can match it up. While it may not be new they may have one to fit in good/better condition than the one you're holding.
> Looking at Jack's website, the kit is reasonably priced at $20 (Toro 1279194). Nice thing about the kit is knowing you have a new float, needle and some gaskets on the shelf if ever needed.


Thank's for the kit # salesman! Much appreciated. Ken


----------



## kbell (Mar 17, 2013)

kbell said:


> Thank's for the kit # salesman! Much appreciated. Ken


Damn autocorrect! Sorry sledman!


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

No worries


----------

